# Attic Finds



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (Dec 26, 2021)

2 days ago me and my Dad were cleaning out an attic in a 100 year old farm house. He found found 4 (1915 morristown coke and my first 1915, fincastle corn whiskey made by the dant distillery company incorporated with the paper label still perfectly intact, a condiment bottle, and just a square one).
 After this I wanted to look through the blown in insulation and see if I could find anything else. At first there were a bunch of 20s or 30s dual purpose cups that held something then were used as drinking glasses. One of them still had the paper label. I kept looking and hit the jackpot. Lots of medicine and extract bottles with quite a few that still had the paper label. A local med that I have a paper label version of from 50s. A cobalt fountain pen ink with the paper label. Some Rawleigh's and Langes, sauers extract, and 2 beers. A hexagonal "pepto-mangan (gude)".


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (Dec 26, 2021)

1915 Morristown coke









It is made by root and I assume the date is 1928


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (Dec 26, 2021)

Fincastle corn whiskey made by the dant distillery company incorporated
I think it dates to somewhere between 1936-1951. Could one of the numbers on the bottom be a date? It's made by owen illinois but there aren't numbers to the left or right.
ABM










Stafford fountain pen ink.  BIM


----------



## mingoman64 (Dec 26, 2021)

Nice finds!

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 26, 2021)

curious, what were the 2 Beer Bottles???? LEON.


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (Dec 26, 2021)

Sorry got side tracked and forgot to post the rest of the pictures. Here's the beers. Also there's three not two, apparently I can't count. Lol
They are just short slicks. All machine made. I would guess 20s or 30s.


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (Dec 26, 2021)

The paper label Rawleigh's.  ABM







Pepto-mangan (gude)   BIM


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (Dec 26, 2021)

The King Co Rockford ILL.   ABM



The Druggists/The Corner Drug Co/Greeneville Tenn.   BIM


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 26, 2021)

That labelled cobalt ink is great, don't see many of those with labels on them.


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (Dec 26, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> That labelled cobalt ink is great, don't see many of those with labels on them.


Yeah, whenever I found that one I was stoked. At about the time I found it, I started wheezing and coughing pretty bad. But obviously I don't listen to the obvious signs that tell me I probably should get out out there.


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (Dec 27, 2021)

Borden pimento paper label dual purpose container/drinking glass






Lange/Depere Wis.   ABM





Other slicks and miscellaneous


----------



## DavidW (Dec 27, 2021)

Hi East_Tn_Bottle_Guy,    My post here is only about your clear Fincastle Whiskey bottle with the Owens-Illinois mark on the bottom:    Owens-Illinois had two major types of "number/code arrangements" on their bottles. The most common arrangement (for many kinds of bottles such as soda, medicine and chemical bottles)  has a factory location code to the left of the logo, and a date code to the right of the logo.   And usually a mold number underneath the logo. 

 BUT your bottle is a liquor bottle, and all the liquor bottles made by Owens-Illinois (well, most of the older ones, anyway) had a different configuration............. there are usually two numbers, separated by a dash, with the "Diamond/oval/I" logo off to the side, sometimes turned on it's side (placed vertically), such as on your bottle.  Those two numbers are (first) a *liquor bottle permit number*, the dash,  and then the date code. 

 So, in your case, the "65" is a *liquor bottle permit number *and that number stands for their Streator, Illinois plant.  The "45" is a *date code* and yes that does stand for 1945.

The "D 344" is a *distiller code number*, it stood for the actual distiller of the whiskey that was in the bottle.  
There are lists of liquor bottle permits online.   I would like to eventually compile a complete list of LBPN's and have them all on one page on my site (glassbottlemarks) , maybe I can do this sooner or later.

The arrangement of those codes cause a lot of confusion when collectors try to "read" the codes on a liquor bottle in exactly the same way as on their other bottles, which doesn't quite work.   

Hope this makes sense!


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (Dec 27, 2021)

DavidW said:


> Hi East_Tn_Bottle_Guy,    My post here is only about your clear Fincastle Whiskey bottle with the Owens-Illinois mark on the bottom:    Owens-Illinois had two major types of "number/code arrangements" on their bottles. The most common arrangement (for many kinds of bottles such as soda, medicine and chemical bottles)  has a factory location code to the left of the logo, and a date code to the right of the logo.   And usually a mold number underneath the logo.
> 
> BUT your bottle is a liquor bottle, and all the liquor bottles made by Owens-Illinois (well, most of the older ones, anyway) had a different configuration............. there are usually two numbers, separated by a dash, with the "Diamond/oval/I" logo off to the side, sometimes turned on it's side (placed vertically), such as on your bottle.  Those two numbers are (first) a *liquor bottle permit number*, the dash,  and then the date code.
> 
> ...


Yes it makes complete sense. Thanks for your time and effort.


----------



## Csa (Dec 27, 2021)

DavidW said:


> Hi East_Tn_Bottle_Guy,    My post here is only about your clear Fincastle Whiskey bottle with the Owens-Illinois mark on the bottom:    Owens-Illinois had two major types of "number/code arrangements" on their bottles. The most common arrangement (for many kinds of bottles such as soda, medicine and chemical bottles)  has a factory location code to the left of the logo, and a date code to the right of the logo.   And usually a mold number underneath the logo.
> 
> BUT your bottle is a liquor bottle, and all the liquor bottles made by Owens-Illinois (well, most of the older ones, anyway) had a different configuration............. there are usually two numbers, separated by a dash, with the "Diamond/oval/I" logo off to the side, sometimes turned on it's side (placed vertically), such as on your bottle.  Those two numbers are (first) a *liquor bottle permit number*, the dash,  and then the date code.
> 
> ...


Good explanation, I wish you would please compile a list. I have about 20 post prohibition bottles and find the online lists of distillers and rectifiers to be confusing and spotty. Maybe my sleuthing needs some work


----------



## DavidW (Dec 27, 2021)

Csa said:


> Good explanation, I wish you would please compile a list. I have about 20 post prohibition bottles and find the online lists of distillers and rectifiers to be confusing and spotty. Maybe my sleuthing needs some work


Hi Csa,
I was only referring to compiling a list of Liquor Bottle Permit Numbers, not the D-numbers (distiller numbers) or R-numbers (rectifier numbers).   Anyway, there is very little good, comprehensive info on distiller numbers or rectifier numbers online, but here is a page someone (I don't know who) had put together several years ago. It has at least SOME numbers that are frequently seen..........  https://static1.squarespace.com/static/51379b83e4b02119d184b2a2/t/584a336ee4fcb59adb85c48b/1481257838281/User+Permit+numbers.pdf  

Here are a couple pages with *Liquor bottle permit numbers:* 
https://sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/LiquorBottlePermits.pdf

ALSO....  This URL was generated by Bob Stahr (who is a researcher and authority on Hemingray Glass Co) and he sent it to me some time ago........... this includes a number of Liquor bottle permit numbers that are NOT listed in the webpage above....   
https://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt...TO WHOM PERMITS TO MANUFACTURE LIQUOR BOTTLES


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (Dec 27, 2021)

Some of the bottles still have the cork in them. Would a corkscrew break them or is there a better way to get them out intact?


----------



## Csa (Dec 27, 2021)

DavidW said:


> Hi Csa,
> I was only referring to compiling a list of Liquor Bottle Permit Numbers, not the D-numbers (distiller numbers) or R-numbers (rectifier numbers).   Anyway, there is very little good, comprehensive info on distiller numbers or rectifier numbers online, but here is a page someone (I don't know who) had put together several years ago. It has at least SOME numbers that are frequently seen..........  https://static1.squarespace.com/static/51379b83e4b02119d184b2a2/t/584a336ee4fcb59adb85c48b/1481257838281/User+Permit+numbers.pdf
> 
> Here are a couple pages with *Liquor bottle permit numbers:*
> ...


Thanks. I’ve seen the first one only. Some good addl clues for sure.


----------



## jc_john1 (Dec 29, 2021)

It may not be the oldest bottle in there -- But I have a penchant for Borden's bottles and wow, Pimento Cocktail Spread is one I haven't seen before. (Maybe I should get out more)


----------



## Huntindog (Dec 29, 2021)

East_Tn_Bottle_Guy said:


> Some of the bottles still have the cork in them. Would a corkscrew break them or is there a better way to get them out intact?


All of those corks will be too dry for a corkscrew. 
If I were to want to try to remove them in one piece, I think maybe one of those injector needles might work.


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (Dec 29, 2021)

Alright, will try that. Thanks


----------



## DavidW (Dec 31, 2021)

Csa said:


> Thanks. I’ve seen the first one only. Some good addl clues for sure.


Hello again Csa and East TN bottle guy!  And everybody else!    This post might get lost in the shuffle, but anyway I have been working on getting the liquor bottle permit numbers all together on one webpage (the ones I found online, extracted from two sites).    I hope this will help a little!  

This should be good for helping learn where (and when) some of the liquor bottles were made especially the ones from the 1930s-1950s that diggers are likely to find in the somewhat "newer" trash dumps and privies!         

https://glassbottlemarks.com/glass-industry-liquor-bottle-permit-numbers-numerical-list/


----------



## embe (Dec 31, 2021)

East_Tn_Bottle_Guy said:


> Some of the bottles still have the cork in them. Would a corkscrew break them or is there a better way to get them out intact?


I found one years ago on a colder day, carried it home in my hand and the heat from my hand caused the cork to pop out.  Scared the daylights out of me.


----------



## Csa (Dec 31, 2021)

DavidW said:


> Hello again Csa and East TN bottle guy!  And everybody else!    This post might get lost in the shuffle, but anyway I have been working on getting the liquor bottle permit numbers all together on one webpage (the ones I found online, extracted from two sites).    I hope this will help a little!
> 
> This should be good for helping learn where (and when) some of the liquor bottles were made especially the ones from the 1930s-1950s that diggers are likely to find in the somewhat "newer" trash dumps and privies!
> 
> https://glassbottlemarks.com/glass-industry-liquor-bottle-permit-numbers-numerical-list/


I’ll take a look thanks.


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Jan 2, 2022)

This b
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Found this in my liquor stash last night. I got this from a 96 yr old lady that had passed when I emptied out her rental. The triple sec was still great. It’s quite a heavy bottle with the “fed law prohibits sale or reuse” warning. So I was also trying to decipher the age on the bottom from the previous post so is this a 40’ find or a 60’ find?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (Jan 3, 2022)

The Pepto-mangan (gude) has been soaking in soft scrub for the last 4 or 5 days. This is the almost finished product. There is still some crud on the bottom of the back side. I'll let it soak for another 3 or 4 days. Really looks good with the first snow of 2022 in the background.


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (Mar 13, 2022)

Got a blacklight yesterday to see if any of the bottles were uranium glass. 3 or 4 of them were. The pictures were tough to get so I only took a picture of 1.


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (Apr 3, 2022)

Cleaned some more.


----------



## Len (Apr 3, 2022)

That Stafford looks like the one Shelbay found recently down in Cuba. Yours has the label though. [Great idea to look behind the insulation (but wear that mask!) Congrats to you and your Dad on a great find.]


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (Apr 3, 2022)

Len said:


> That Stafford looks like the one Shelbay found recently down in Cuba. Yours has the label though. (Great idea to look behind the insulation (but wear that mask!) Congrats to you and your Dad on a great find.


I was wearing a mask, but I don't think that it was N-95. I'm not sure if the rating is only necessary for medical use or if anything less is essentially useless for large amounts of dust also. Thanks for the congrats. Also, does anyone know an estimated price for the staffords?


----------



## Len (Apr 3, 2022)

Best to wear a good mask. One or two fibers and you're a candidate for lung cancer and an early cash out...


----------



## DavidW (Apr 4, 2022)

East-Tn-Bottle-Guy,  you wrote: "Fincastle corn whiskey made by the dant distillery company incorporated. I think it dates to somewhere between 1936-1951. Could one of the numbers on the bottom be a date? It's made by owen illinois but there aren't numbers to the left or right.
ABM'

I'm not sure if anyone has answered that particular question in this thread concerning your labelled Fincastle Corn Whiskey bottle in clear, but the "D-344" is a distiller code ID.    The "65" is a *liquor bottle permit number *for the (Owens-Illinois) Streator, Illinois plant location.   The "45" is date code. 

 The numbers on the bottom of liquor bottles made by Owens-Illinois are usually arranged in a *different configuration* than they are, on most other kinds of bottles made by that company such as  soda and beer bottles.  The first number is a  "liquor bottle permit number" and the second number is the date code, separated by a dash. Usually, the Diamond and oval trademark is placed over to the right, and is 'tipped on its side".


PS- just realized I addressed this question already, several months ago. Sorry for the repeat!!!!!  I don't know how to delete this particular post, so will leave it!


----------



## Old man digger (Apr 4, 2022)

East_Tn_Bottle_Guy said:


> Yeah, whenever I found that one I was stoked. At about the time I found it, I started wheezing and coughing pretty bad. But obviously I don't listen to the obvious signs that tell me I probably should get out out there.


That Dant bottle marked FINCASTLE. Just might be the old J.W. Dant company that I believe either went under or bought out. Very good find, but you better lister to your inner judgement about getting out of dodge when you start to cough and wheeze.


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (Apr 4, 2022)

Old man digger said:


> That Dant bottle marked FINCASTLE. Just might be the old J.W. Dant company that I believe either went under or bought out. Very good find, but you better lister to your inner judgement about getting out of dodge when you start to cough and wheeze.


I did some research when I first found it. It was started by J.W. Dant. Although I never found a Fincastle brand of whiskey that the company made.









						J.W. Dant: Family Tradition — The ABV Network
					

When us bourbon folk are sitting on our porch sipping from our favorite bottle and talking about bourbon history, it is easy to come up with iconic names, distilleries, and brands such as Dr. James Crow, Colonel E.H. Taylor, Stitzel-Weller Distillery, and Colonel Blanton to name a few.  Per




					www.abvnetwork.com


----------



## Old man digger (Apr 4, 2022)

East_Tn_Bottle_Guy said:


> I did some research when I first found it. It was started by J.W. Dant. Although I never found a Fincastle brand of whiskey that the company made.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the jhttps info. I learned something about J.W. Dant today. Always wondered what happened to that brand.


----------

